# Ständige Festplattenzugriffe, wer schreibt da?

## drivingsouth

Hallo Leute,

Mein Laptop greift etwa jede 1.3 Minuten auf die Platte zu. Dies verhindert nun, daß die Platte im Sleepmode bleibt. Nun suche ich ein Programm, mit dem ich den Übeltäter ausfindigmachen kann. Gibts da etwas in die Richtung?

Hab schon syslog beendet, mit noatime gemounted, cups läuft auch nicht.

Ich weiß echt nicht, was es sein kann.

----------

## Lore

Schau mal, ob dein RAM vielleicht schon überläuft und dein Notebook einfach nur swapt.

EDIT:

fuser -m /dev/hdxy zeigt dir alle Prozesse, die Ansprüch an der ensprechenden Partition angemeldet haben.

Diese Prozesse kannst du ja mal durchgehen und einzeln überprüfen.

lsof ist ein verwandtes Progrämmchen.

(Diese Befehle sind übrigens dann nützlich, wenn sich mal wieder ein Gerät nicht umounten lässt. Ein fuser -k /mnt/cdrom reicht dann, um die Übeltäter zu beenden.)Last edited by Lore on Mon Nov 22, 2004 11:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## moe

Oh ein lustiges Ratespiel   :Laughing: 

Gibts denn irgendwas in den Logs was komisch aussieht? Bei mir wars mal ein acpid der sekündlich in den Logs Bescheid gesagt hat, dass irgendwas passiert er aber keine Ahnug hat was jetzt zu tun ist..

Was läuft denn überhaupt alles bei dir?

Gruss Maurice

----------

## schmutzfinger

Festplatten schlafen legen geht nur mit z.B FAT32,ext2 partitionen. Sobald du ne journaling partition auf der platte gemounted hast geht das nicht, da der kernel die journaling tabelle immer aktuell hält. Ich weiss nichtmehr wie die kernelprozesse genau heissen, aber wenn du ext3, reiserfs.. hast dann wird dsa wohl der kernel sein. Es gibt programme um diese zugriffe zu verhindern, damit verliert man aber auch die journaling vorteile der dateisysteme.

Habe da noch nen link, da kannst du dir die software holen um die zugriffe zu ändern, ausserdem wird da alles erklärt.

http://noflushd.sourceforge.net/

----------

## finr

Trifft vielleicht nicht 100% auf deine Frage zu, aber ich würd mal einen Blick auf den laptop-mode (https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=45593) werfen. Der verändert irgendwelche Kernel-Parameter so dass das Zurückschreiben der Daten verzögert wird - das bedeutet dass deine Platte länger im Sleep bleiben kann, allerdings kannst natürlich im Falle eines Absturzes auch mehr Daten verlieren.

HTH,

Rainer.

----------

## nyda

Eine Zeitlang haben sie mal irgendeinen cron-job minütlich ausgeführt. Ich weiß nicht obs immernoch so ist, weil ich cron darauf hin gekickt hab  :Smile:  Wenn das dein Problem ist solltest du es aber auch im Syslog sehen.

----------

## Anarcho

Cron checkt minütlich ob es etwas zu tun gibt. Meinst du vielleicht das?

Und das schreibt er dann auch in den Syslog soweit ich weiss.

----------

## Garwin

versuch mal 

echo 1 > /proc/sys/vm/block_dump

dann zeigt er dir im syslog an welches programm grad auf die platte schreibt.

bei meinem laptop wars auch immer der kjournald von ext3 der das journal alle 5 sekunden auf die platte geschrieben hat.

das laptop-mode-script ist da wirklich eine empfehlung.

edit: flüchtigkeitsfehler dank anarcho ausgebessertLast edited by Garwin on Tue Nov 23, 2004 5:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Anarcho

 *Garwin wrote:*   

> versuch mal 
> 
> echo > 1 /proc/sys/vm/block_dump
> 
> dann zeigt er dir im syslog an welches programm grad auf die platte schreibt.
> ...

 

Soll wohl heissen 

```
echo 1 > /proc/sys/vm/block_dump
```

----------

## Garwin

ups in der tat

----------

## drivingsouth

Vielen Dank an alle, die geantworted haben.

der Tipp von Garwin und Anarcho war super:

```

reiserfs/0(5152): WRITE block 6301488 on hda8

reiserfs/0(5152): WRITE block 6443568 on hda8

reiserfs/0(5152): WRITE block 6450960 on hda8

pdflush(39): WRITE block 5479864 on hda5

pdflush(39): WRITE block 5479888 on hda5

pdflush(39): WRITE block 5479896 on hda5

xfssyncd(701): WRITE block 8725504 on hda5

```

Liegt wohl dann am Dateisystem. Gibts da außer dem laptop-mode skript noch eine andere Möglichkeit? Das hat bei mir Probleme gemacht. Werds vielleicht am Wochenende noch mal probieren.

Was mich am meisten stört ist eigentlich auch nicht das Drehgeräusch der Platte, sondern der Arm, der nach dem Schreiben wieder in die Parkposition geht, das gibt bei Hitachi 2,5 Zoll Platte jedes Mal ein schnarrendes Geräusch.

Ich probier grad "hdparm -B254 /dev/hda" aus und im Moment ist das Geräusch weg. Mal sehn.

Grüße aus Göteborg

----------

## Garwin

weiß genau was du meinst. das geräusch kenn ich nur zu gut. scheinbar sind die meisten verbauten festplatten in notebooks von hitachi und ich bin kein großer freund von ex-ibm-festplatten. hab zuviele fehlerhafte rumliegen und das geräusch der notebook-festplatte macht mir immer angst.

----------

## amne

Ich habe hier so ziemlich alles abgedreht, keinen Cron und Metalog läuft im Buffered Mode, wodurch die Einträge fürs Syslog gesammelt werden. Eigentlich läuft die Platte nur an wenn ich ein Programm starte oder aufs Swap zugegriffen.

edit: Doppelpost entfernt.  :Smile: 

----------

## Anarcho

Na mit dem Forum geht es abwerts, wenn schon die Moderatoren Doppel-postings ablassen ...  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Earthwings

Wo siehst du hier nen Doppelpost?

----------

## Earthwings

Wo siehst du hier nen Doppelpost?

----------

## drivingsouth

@amne:

Welches Dateisystem verwendest du denn? Metalog im Buffered Modus werde ich mal ausprobieren.

Welchen Window Manager verwendest du?

danke

----------

## Cirrius

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Wo siehst du hier nen Doppelpost?

 

nachricht 1797860 und 1799019 werden bei mir doppelt angezeigt -  duplikate haben die nummern 1797861 und 1799020.

falls du es nicht sehen solltest, solltet ihr mal eure php-scripts checken!

----------

## Motomouse

Hi, ich arbeite deswegen ohne logger und schon isses leis im ibook.

Und wenns n Problem gibt, mach ich n halt wieder an.

Grüße

ralph

----------

## amne

 *drivingsouth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Welches Dateisystem verwendest du denn? Metalog im Buffered Modus werde ich mal ausprobieren.
> 
> Welchen Window Manager verwendest du?
> ...

 

Reiserfs 3.6 und xfce4.

----------

## garaone

koennte jemand sein laptopmode script mal online stelle...

hab das aus der kerneldoc probiert... das wirft aber nur fehler...

da ich nicht wirklich der shellscriptchecker bin wage ich mich bei so ner sache nicht wirklcih selber an so ein mammutscript...

danke im vorraus

----------

## Earthwings

Ein ebuild dafür verstaubt in https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=45593

Falls du das gentoo.de Overlay benutzt, reicht ein 

```
emerge laptop-mode-tools
```

----------

